# Oven and BBQ cleaning business



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all

My husband and i are hoping to move over soon but we need to start a business. We have a cleaning business here in the uk and will try and keep it running. We are now thinking what to do over in cyprus. My husband has special experience in hard floor restoration and leather and carpet cleaning, but we also do oven and bbq cleaning.

We are wandering whether we could do this in cyprus ? Are there any companies that do this and if there is a market for oven and bbq cleaning?

We know there are lots of cleaning companies in the paphos area so thats why we are trying to find a niche in the cleaning industry.

One other idea we have thought of is importing cleaning products for all the cleaning businesses in cyprus, we know of some good products at very good prices.

We are aware things arent easier but we are very hard working and want to make are move work.


Any info would be fab 

Ruth & Pete


----------



## tanya1966 (Mar 10, 2013)

Blondieashton said:


> Hi all
> 
> My husband and i are hoping to move over soon but we need to start a business. We have a cleaning business here in the uk and will try and keep it running. We are now thinking what to do over in cyprus. My husband has special experience in hard floor restoration and leather and carpet cleaning, but we also do oven and bbq cleaning.
> 
> ...


Hi, from experience, the Cypriots do not clean their BBQs- cant remember the reason to be honest. As for the oven cleaning,most Management companies would have their own people. Why not get in touch with estate agents who manage properties for people whose tenants leave their property in a undesirable state. Could have done with you last week.GOOD LUCK


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Blondieashton said:


> Hi all
> 
> My husband and i are hoping to move over soon but we need to start a business. We have a cleaning business here in the uk and will try and keep it running. We are now thinking what to do over in cyprus. My husband has special experience in hard floor restoration and leather and carpet cleaning, but we also do oven and bbq cleaning.
> 
> ...


Hi Ruth/Peter,
I don't know about the BBC cleaning business but the cleaning chemicals business here in Cyprus is very big business. Of course very cut-throat too. My cousin very recently sold their chemical business after building it up over the last 15 years... They made a LOT of money but were really forced out by larger global manufacturers who made them an offer they couldn't refuse!
You will find that the supply of cleaning chemicals and materials is done on a very inter-personal basis with relationships lasting many years. Distribution prices are rock bottom...

Many not be good news for you, but I hope it helps..

Regards
Karolos


----------

